# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Asesoria en Produccion organica

## ruben77

*Asesoría y Consultaría en Producción Ecológica u Organica*.  Ing. Agr. Rubén Moreno brinda servicios de asesoría y consultaría y/o asistencia técnica en el ámbito de la producción organica u ecológica, a todo tipo de instituciones publicas y privadas. Respaldado por 20 años de experiencia en el  ámbito ecológico nacional, ex miembro de la autoridad Competente en Producción Organica (SENASA) .  Brinda sus servicios en : -en los métodos de la producción organica vegetal y animal -en los procesos para la obtención de la certificación ecológica individual o grupal (sistemas internos de control). -en el acortamiento del periodo de transición, levantamiento de observaciones, pre-auditorias, etc, etc. -en el cumplimiento de la ISO 65 -en las normas legales vigentes. -en la capacitación de agricultores, técnicos y profesionales en la producción organica -en el desarrollo de cultivos ecológicos en condiciones de campo. -en la investigación ecológica de campo.  Con disponibilidad y facilidad para viajar a nivel nacional. Contacto al celular: (01)995610334 y correo electrónico : rubenchi77@yahoo.com.ar  Temas similares: Producción de Piña Orgánica Sugerencias para el Proyecto del Reglamento Técnico de la Producción Orgánica Manual de Agricultura Orgánica: Principios y prácticas de producción Corporación MISTI: Producción orgánica es un mercado pequeño en crecimiento Curso virtual de producción orgánica y exportación

----------

